# Sigma 150-600 Sport/7D mk2 Issue



## ubidubi (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone use this combination yet? I just received the 150-600 and it works fine at lengths below 400. Above 400, I get distorted images and camera errors. The pics are off of LV, one at 400mm, and the other just slightly more.

The lens works fine on my 7D mk1, so I don't think it's a lens problem. But the 7D2 works with all my other lenses.

So was wondering if anyone has this combination working. Or if is the combination of a newly released camera and a newly released lens that are not quite compatible yet.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't see any possible way for a lens to produce output that is distorted that badly on one camera without doing so on every camera. Take a shot on the original 7D at that same focal length. I'm pretty sure a lens element has come loose inside the lens.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I can't see any possible way for a lens to produce output that is distorted that badly on one camera without doing so on every camera. Take a shot on the original 7D at that same focal length. I'm pretty sure a lens element has come loose inside the lens.



I almost agree, but how you explain 7D(1) being ok? If the lens was broken, it would be broken for both, no?

Very interesting anyway.

After deep thinking (for at least 5 seconds), I conclude the best guess I can make at this point: The IS has different driving algorithm at different distances, and some reason how the 7D2 drives the controls for the lens, messes up the whole IS portion, and thus the picture.

Can you give more details, this is really interesting. (I'm sure sucks for you though, great combo and not working is not fun).

E.g. are the pictures similar like that LV image you posted, or are they twisted different? Are they always twisted the same way (if you take 3-5 pictures in a row with no changes, are the pictures the same)? Does it change between 400-600?

But that image looks familiar, so one more guess: have you been drinking?


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's a pic from the 7D1 at 600mm. So the lens is fine.

Also, on the 7D2, the image looks fine through the VF. It just locked up the camera. Then I looked through LV and saw the distortion. You can see the distortion "kick in" as you move past 400mm. I have tried with both AF and IS turned off and the result is the same. That is why I was wondering if the camera/combo was not compatible yet.

Ross


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

ubidubi said:


> Here's a pic from the 7D1 at 600mm. So the lens is fine.
> 
> Also, on the 7D2, the image looks fine through the VF. It just locked up the camera. Then I looked through LV and saw the distortion. You can see the distortion "kick in" as you move past 400mm. I have tried with both AF and IS turned off and the result is the same. That is why I was wondering if the camera/combo was not compatible yet.
> 
> Ross



So you cannot actually take pictures beyond 400mm?

Sounds like FW update needed either for camera or lens, or both.


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 31, 2014)

tpatana said:


> So you cannot actually take pictures beyond 400mm?
> 
> Sounds like FW update needed either for camera or lens, or both.



That is why I was wondering if anyone else had used this combo successfully. And if so, was an update needed. I am waiting on the USB dock for the lens, so I don't know if an update is available. The 7D2 has had no updates published.

Ross


----------



## weixing (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi,
Does this happen only in LV shooting or even in viewfinder shooting?? So you don't see the distortion in viewfinder when the camera hang?? Does the camera hang in LV once you past 400mm or you need to take a picture then hang?? 

If the distorted image only appear in live view or in the picture after pressing the shutter and the camera hang afterward, my guess is that the camera hang while generate the image and cause the image to be distorted. Hmm... did you try disable the in camera "Lens aberration correction"?? May be the Sigma use some lens code that supported by 7D2 and while applying the "Lens aberration correction", it encounter some error and cause the image to be distorted and hang the camera??

Have a nice day.


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 31, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Does this happen only in LV shooting or even in viewfinder shooting?? So you don't see the distortion in viewfinder when the camera hang?? Does the camera hang in LV once you past 400mm or you need to take a picture then hang??
> 
> If the distorted image only appear in live view or in the picture after pressing the shutter and the camera hang afterward, my guess is that the camera hang while generate the image and cause the image to be distorted. Hmm... did you try disable the in camera "Lens aberration correction"?? May be the Sigma use some lens code that supported by 7D2 and while applying the "Lens aberration correction", it encounter some error and cause the image to be distorted and hang the camera??
> ...



Awesome!!!

That was it. I turned off all the correction options, and now it works. I will play around more tomorrow (when it's light out and not as cold/windy) and see which options need to be turned off. It seems to be the "distortion" option. But will know more tomorrow.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Ross


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2014)

ubidubi said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


The issue with third party lenses is that they send a lens identification code to a camera, and they must use a code for a Canon lens. Since there is no Canon 150-600mm lens, they use something close that works properly on the cameras they have available to test. Apparently, the new AF system on the 7D Mark II works differently and causes the problem. Canon will not design there AF system to be compatible with every lens someone else makes, that's a certainty. 

Ask Sigma about the issue, they may devise a firmware update.


As long as you use RAW, the distortion setting should not matter, just keep it turned off, the images can be corrected in post processing.

You might also e-mail a site with lots of influence like DPR and The Digital Picture. If they test this and report on it, a lens firmware fix might happen sooner.


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 31, 2014)

weixing nailed it! The problem was with the aberration correction. Specifically the "distortion" setting. Disabling that worked.

Thanks again weixing. Hopefully this will save some frustration for others.

Ross


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

Good to hear. If Canon/Sigma learns about the problem, most likely they'll fix that in coming FW update.


----------

